# It's April...What's for Dinner?



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll start a new thread for a new month.









I'm going to make a potato and spinach curry tonight -- I will probably throw in either some chickpeas or lentils, too.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having sloppy joes, baked fries and corn.


----------



## Robyn79 (Feb 6, 2007)

Tonight it's looking like leftovers...in the fridge we currently have cicken stir fry and a beef/macaroni casserole.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I was planning on doing a stir fry with left over leg of lamb... but I've neglected going to the grocery store the past couple days so I'm not really sure... it might be a very simple stir fry


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I am thinking Teriyaki pork ribs in the crock pot, with rice, and maybe coleslaw or ranch potato salad.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I missed class today due to a migraine, and I really don't feel like cooking dinner. I think I am going to roast the pork tenderloin I planned for today and let dh make the sides when he gets home.

Roasted herb-crusted pork tenderloin
mashed sweet potatoes ( or white if dh prefers)
steamed italian green beans

Dawn


----------



## Momo'sMum (Jun 10, 2005)

Vegetarian chilli, squash, corn chips, and hopefully thishttp://www.mothering.com/sections/re...undt-cake.html


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Lentil loaf, roasted cauliflower, sweet potato fries

Thanks for the new thread!


----------



## MinneMom (Jun 6, 2007)

Tonight we had leftover vegetarian jambalaya from Fresh from the Vegetarian Slow Cooker, served with organic corn chips from Trader Joe's.
Ben and Jerry's "Half Baked" frozen yogurt for dessert. Yum!


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

Grilled Teriyaki Chicken w/ whole wheat noodles
Green Beans
Caesar Salad

Tomorrow is Beef Stew in the Crock Pot and more Caesar Salad


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We had crab bisque and garlic cheddar biscuits.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We were going to have pasta bake with vegetarian meatballs....but we had vietemese take out instead, tofu green curry and tofu pad thai


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We were going to have pasta bake with vegetarian meatballs....but we had vietemese take out instead, tofu green curry and tofu pad thai


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We had some SUPER delicious quesadillas. I put baby spinach, avocado chunks, cut-up cherry tomatoes, sliced mushrooms, diced purple onions, and cheddar cheese in them. Best quesadillas ever!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

this week so far we've eaten:

jerk pork tenderloin, with glazed carrots and broccoli and cheese sauce - would have been better with suggestions from my other thread though.. but I had all the stuff to make cheese sauce

yesterday was sausages, mac and cheese, and kale with garlic. the sausages were supposed to be chicken, artichoke, and pepper jack, but instead turned out to be something weird with peanuts - the butcher must have picked up the wrong one.

day before was lamb burgers (inspired by a real simple recipe) spiced with oregano, mint and cumin
quinoa salad with lemon/olive oil, cucumber, tomato, green onion, green bell pepper and french goat feta
olives and store bought hummus


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Brussel sprouts and green garlic sauteed in butter, and leftover leg of lamb.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm the parent helper at DS's preschool today, which always wipes me out







so yesterday I made a tuna casserole (with homemade cream-of-mushroom soup, though!







) for tonight's dinner. I will only have to pop it in the oven and make a veggie or two to go with it -- probably peas and salad.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have class until 5pm then the horrendous commute in rush hour traffic, so I won't be home until after 6:30 (if I am lucky)!

We will be having something from the freezer:

Stuffed Shells(ground turkey, artichoke hearts, spinach, parmesan) with tomato/basil sauce

Steamed veggies (broccoli, carrots, asparagus, red bell pepper)

Garlic Toast

Dawn


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Sloppy lentils and a big salad.

Last night I made these delicious pepper/onion/tomato sandwiches. My mom had made homemade salsa that was too vinegary, so I drained and rinsed and then sauteed it up and put it in buns. YUM!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Last night we had Barbecued Pulled Pork Sandwiches on Burger Buns, corn, carrot sticks, and apple slices.

Tonight is Italian Meatloaf with Fresh Basil and Provolone, sweet potato fries, and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight I'm making Pioneer Woman's lasagna, corn, and salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We didn't get home until after 8 last night so we had chicken nuggets and grapes.

Tonight we'll be having the sloppy joes, fries and corn. Or maybe cauliflower.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Tonight I'm making Pioneer Woman's lasagna, corn, and salad.

I made this a couple weeks ago but we didn't like it. Maybe I did something wrong i'm not sure.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tonight were having:

Ranch chicken breast
carrots but not sure how?
Homemade bread and not sure what else.

Does anyone know some things I can do with baby carrots? I have a bag but noone wants to dip them in ranch, or eat them steamed. So I was hoping maybe I could do something else with them to add a little flavor and my spoiled kids and hubby would eat them. So if you have any idea PLEASE let me know! Emily


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averysmomma05* 
Does anyone know some things I can do with baby carrots? I have a bag but noone wants to dip them in ranch, or eat them steamed. So I was hoping maybe I could do something else with them to add a little flavor and my spoiled kids and hubby would eat them. So if you have any idea PLEASE let me know! Emily

Sometimes I shred them and add them to salads or stir-fry. I guess that wouldn't work for tonight's meal, but it's a thought for the future.

What about Carrot Slaw or Honey Mustard Carrots?


----------



## knittinanny (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averysmomma05* 

Does anyone know some things I can do with baby carrots? I have a bag but noone wants to dip them in ranch, or eat them steamed. So I was hoping maybe I could do something else with them to add a little flavor and my spoiled kids and hubby would eat them. So if you have any idea PLEASE let me know! Emily

If you're not adverse to some extra butter and honey, you can turn lightly steamed carrots into exciting 'Ruth Carrots' (named after my fab grandma







). After the carrots are steamed give them a good dose of butter, pepper, grated orange/lemon peel, some citrus juice (a tablespoon or two) and some honey. Stir it around and put in in the oven for a minute or two. I can't bear plain steamed carrots, but Ruth Carrots are all right!

Yesterday we had leftover 'cow-corn-coconut curry'. Tonight I'm working late so we're having bean burritos. I pre-made the beans on Sunday so I'll just have to make the tortillas once I get home.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well tonights dinner is tomorrow and tonight were having IHOP. My daughter wanted to go get the Who pancakes and so I assume dh is going to take us. Complete junk but oh well one night won't hurt. I am going to try the carrots with butter and honey. More along our alley lol.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averysmomma05* 
I made this a couple weeks ago but we didn't like it. Maybe I did something wrong i'm not sure.

Eek, what was wrong with it? Maybe I can save it by doing something differently?


----------



## kateena (Jun 14, 2007)

Spaghetti and Tomato Sauce, not very inventive







but good


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Angel Chicken Ranch Alfredo....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Last night was grilled fish, home fries and peas - I was lazy.

Tonight is black bean quesadillas with homemade guacomole on the side.

I'm going to be out all day tomorrow, and it is supposed to be cold and snowy, so I'm making a leek and potato soup in the crockpot and bread in the bread machine which will be ready when I get home.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tonight is Italian Meatloaf with Fresh Basil and Provolone, sweet potato fries, and Brussels sprouts.

So I go to the kitchen this afternoon to get the cheese out of the freezer so it's thawed when its time to make the meatloaf....and I realize that we have NO ketchup! I need ketchup for the meatloaf, and the guys aren't going to be happy if they don't have ketchup to dip their sweet potato fries in. So instead of changing my menu plan, what do I do?! I scour the internet for a ketchup recipe and make a batch!







It was my first time making ketchup and it didn't turn out too bad. I'm going to do a few things differently next time, but it was good enough that we may not ever have to buy store-bought junk again!

Oh, and after dinner I convinced Marc to make brownies!







He made a mess of the kitchen (think cocoa powder explosion) but we're going to have yummy brownies in a little while.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Tonight it was quesadillas, tomorrow night it will be soup. We always make pizza on Friday nights - and beyond that, I haven't got a clue


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

cooking some chicken thighs in the crockpot with salsa, and will either make soft tacos or chimichangas with the filling.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight:

Slow cooker Dirty Rice
Salad
Sweet peas

Dawn


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Eek, what was wrong with it? Maybe I can save it by doing something differently?

The sausage made it taste weird and the sauce I don't know just tasted gross to us lol. I even took it to a friends house and noone would eat it either. I just didn't like the taste. Hubby said it was ok but not to ever make it again LOL
'


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tonight will be the: ranch chicken,glazed carrots and something else I find.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

Slow cooker Dirty Rice
That sounds great! Would you mind posting the recipe?

Tonight we're having potato pancakes, eggs and fruit.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We really liked the lasagna!

Tonight is leftovers.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Fish Baked with Summer Squash, Onion and Herbs


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

homemade breaded chicken tenders (kids like 'em)
fresh asparagus
leftover rice I've got to do something to (maybe "dirty" it up?)
salad

I think I can count on the kids to eat the chicken tenders, but not sure about anything else except probably not the asparagus. Do all of y'all's kids eat the yummy sounding meals you make?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

we might be eating pinto beans and corn bread tonight. I say might because the plumber was here so I got a late start cooking.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh goodness reading this is making me hungry!! Hurry up soup!!!!!!

Chicken and rice soup and salad then strawberries and coconut frosting (dairy free) for desert.

The chicken was leftover roasted chicken and veggies, cooked brown rice, the rest of my bone broth, and beet greens. Doesn't sound too enticing but it hits the spot


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we are having potstickers (that I made and froze a few weeks ago) and seared tuna with a wasabi dipping sauce.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is hamburgers for us.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Last night we had broccoli quiche.

Tonight I'm hoping for pizza delivery or something equally easy!







After feeling miserable all day yesterday my house needs some major attention (how can a pretty clean house get filthy in one day?!) and I just don't feel like cooking.

Tomorrow is Firecracker Salmon with Escarole and Beans and rice.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night we had frutti de mari with shrimp, scallops and calamari. i meant to make a salad, but i never got around to it.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

tonight is bean & cheese quesadillas, guacamole, rice, maybe some chips


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
I'll start a new thread for a new month.









I'm going to make a potato and spinach curry tonight -- I will probably throw in either some chickpeas or lentils, too.









can you share the recipe?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
can you share the recipe?

Oh dear, no...







I mean, I didn't really use one. I can tell you roughly what I did, but as to measurements, I'm afraid I just improvise most of my curries. But if you are feeling adventurous (and let's face it, a curry is much harder to screw up than, say, a souffle







)...

First I sauteed some onion, ginger and garlic in a combo of EVOO and butter (would use ghee if I had it). Then I added cumin, chili powder, turmeric, some ground coriander, and a hefty dose of curry powder. My curry powder was "hot" but if not, i would have put in some chopped hot peppers or cayenne. Then I threw in the peeled, diced potatoes, the chickpeas (canned), a can of coconut milk, a can of diced tomatoes with the juice, and let that all simmer together for, I dunno? 20-30 minutes? until the potatoes were tender. You may need to add some water. I cooked it covered for a while and then took the lid off when the potatoes were done to let the whole mess thicken a bit. Then I added the spinach (frozen, but chopped fresh would work of course) and let it simmer for a few more minutes. Taste and adjust the seasonings. I served this in bowls, like a stew, with some yogurt drizzled on it and it was







My DP and my 26-month DD and I all gobbled it up. My 4yo DS (aka The New York Times Restaurant critic







) did not, but that's another thread.








HTH!


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Wed - baked salmon, roasted cauliflower, roasted green beans

Thu - fried catfish, hush puppies, fried green tomatoes, brussels sprouts (my token effort at redeeming this fried meal)

Fri - homemade pizza: one margherita, & one with olives, onion, artichoke, and sausage

Tonight: something with boneless, skinless chicken breasts. This is a luxury for me because I usually cannot get them from my farmer. So I'm kind of at a loss -- I've only dealt with whole chickens for about 3 years now.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have so much studying to do this weekend. I have an exam on Monday and one on Tuesday. However, we still need dinner. I will be using the slow cooker today. DH cooked breakfast, so it just might be too much to ask him to cook twice in one day







.

Slow cooker Beef tips
Parsley egg nodles
garlic green beans
sweet corn

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I went to the public market this morning and got some beautiful mixed greens, so we'll be having a big salad, maybe with foccaccia from the freezer.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are just having a simple macaroni salad.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I decided not to cook the beef tips... I just wasn't in the mood for it. Dh said "It would be nice if we had some Chinese food." I decided to make a beef stir fry for him-- It was my first time making a stir-fry from scratch, as I usually buy a pre-made sauce. We didn't have any sauce-- so I found a recipe online. It turned out great according to DH.

So we had a "steak"stir fry with snow peas, broccoli, bell pepper, green beans, etc

Dawn


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Friday was leftovers, last night we were at a friend's house, so we had burgers on the grill.

Not sure about tonight yet.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We had rent due this week, and things are really tight. The food budget is almost zero, so we are using what we have to make it till payday! I am using up what is in the freezer... mostly beef. I have 2 small steaks packaged as "london broil", so I plan to marinade and grill those. Also, we have some yukon golds that are about to go, so we will be eating those as well.

I think we will have this for a late lunch instead of dinner, since I will be studying late this afternoon ...

Grilled london broil
Steamed yukon gold potatoes with pesto or maybe just parsley/butter
Green Beans(yeah-- we still haven't eaten these !)

Dawn


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

new here!

this week we're having:

Baked Zucchini Casserole
Fried Garlic Pork Chunks with Rice
Super Nachos!
Corn Pasta with Lemon Cream Sauce and maybe chicken
BBQ chicken + rice + broccoli bowls


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Oh dear, no...







I mean, I didn't really use one. I can tell you roughly what I did, but as to measurements, I'm afraid I just improvise most of my curries. But if you are feeling adventurous (and let's face it, a curry is much harder to screw up than, say, a souffle







)...

First I sauteed some onion, ginger and garlic in a combo of EVOO and butter (would use ghee if I had it). Then I added cumin, chili powder, turmeric, some ground coriander, and a hefty dose of curry powder. My curry powder was "hot" but if not, i would have put in some chopped hot peppers or cayenne. Then I threw in the peeled, diced potatoes, the chickpeas (canned), a can of coconut milk, a can of diced tomatoes with the juice, and let that all simmer together for, I dunno? 20-30 minutes? until the potatoes were tender. You may need to add some water. I cooked it covered for a while and then took the lid off when the potatoes were done to let the whole mess thicken a bit. Then I added the spinach (frozen, but chopped fresh would work of course) and let it simmer for a few more minutes. Taste and adjust the seasonings. I served this in bowls, like a stew, with some yogurt drizzled on it and it was







My DP and my 26-month DD and I all gobbled it up. My 4yo DS (aka The New York Times Restaurant critic







) did not, but that's another thread.








HTH!


it does help. thats about the way i cook, lol. thanks


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

OK, figured out dinner tonight - Persian marinated chicken kebabs on the grill, baked potatoes, spinach salad.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Here's our menu for this week:
Sunday: Going to the inlaws for supper
Monday: Penne w/broccoli, salad, bread
Tuesday- venison sausage, mashed potatoes, corn, bread
Wednesday- Sauteed chicken breasts, roasted potatoes, peas
Thursday- Chicken and wild rice soup, grilled ham and cheese sandwiches
Friday- Mexican chicken corn chowder, garlic bread, salad
Saturday- Beef roast, potatoes, carrots


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had roast with carrots and onions and mashed potatoes.

Tonight is bbq roast beef sandwiches, roasted potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had meatloaf, mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, and salad. Everything but the salad was really disappointing







but I have a stash of Girl Scout cookies with which to console myself after the kids go to bed.







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we had ham sandwiches with Havarti cheese, dijon mustard, tomato, and baby spinach, Sun Chips, and bananas. I cleaned and grocery shopped ALL DAY, so this is me being lazy tonight.


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

We had whole wheat couscous with roasted vegetables (yellow and orange peppers, artichoke hearts, asparagus, red onion. I cooked the couscous in vegetable broth, olive oil, and freshly squeezed lemon juice. After the couscous was done, I stirred in fresh basil and parmesan cheese. The roasted veggies were served over the couscous.

It was really, really good.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Tonight's dinner was whole roasted chicken and roasted asparagus.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Tonight I made baked brazilian black beans, long grain rice and tortillas. It was very tasty... but mostly I'm looking forward to bean and rice burritos for the next few days







:


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Rigatoni, baked with ricotta cheese, tomato sauce, and topped with mozzarella
Fresh broccoli, steamed and sprinkled with some shredded white cheddar (at my brother's request...and he was the guest!)
A salad of baby greens with lots of shredded carrots, sliced almonds and some croutons


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having spaghetti, corn, and spinach salad.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Last night we had cranberry chicken, lima beans, and carrots.
Tonight we are having bbq chicken, corn, and leftover limas & carrots.
We are trying to use up the freezer stash I made while I was pg!


----------



## mia_jean (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2cash* 
new here!

this week we're having:

Baked Zucchini Casserole
Fried Garlic Pork Chunks with Rice
Super Nachos!
Corn Pasta with Lemon Cream Sauce and maybe chicken
BBQ chicken + rice + broccoli bowls

I would love to have the Fried Garlic Pork recipe if you could post it,
mom2cash.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Honey-garlic eggplant and stir-fried noodles with pak choy, bell peppers, and mushrooms in a ginger-garlic sauce


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Pretty sure it'll be leftovers tonight of last nights baked pasta. However, different veggies on the side and maybe some watermelon, too.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Dh is cookin' tonight since I am working late.

BBQ Pork Chops
Three Cheese Italian and Herb Rice (from a mix)
Organic green beans

Dawn


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok, I'm new to the whats for dinner post









Saturday: Turkey Burgers and homemade fries
Sunday: Shepards pie (with turkey meat)
Monday: lime chicken and french onion baked potatoes and peas

Thats all I've got so far









Danielle*


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
We had whole wheat couscous with roasted vegetables (yellow and orange peppers, artichoke hearts, asparagus, red onion. I cooked the couscous in vegetable broth, olive oil, and freshly squeezed lemon juice. After the couscous was done, I stirred in fresh basil and parmesan cheese. The roasted veggies were served over the couscous.

It was really, really good.

Mmmmm. This sounds great!


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

This week's menu:

Mon: Lentil-Rice casserole (green lentils and brown rice simmered in chicken stock topped with shredded cheddar cheese), Greek salad
Tue: for Bible study at our house, I just pre-made a TexMex casserole (taco meat, baked beans, corn tortillas, cheese, salsa)
Wed: Grilled ham and cheese, fruit
Thur: Spicy Basil Chicken (a delicious dish from a Thai restaraunt I am always trying to duplicate), quinoa, broccoli
Fri: out for our date night at a little hole-in-the-wall but delicious taco shop
Sat: Meatloaf patties, home-made baked sweet potato fries, coleslaw


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Buffalo-chicken sandwiches, sweet potato fries, and spinach/microgreens salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having steak, fried shrimp, baked potatoes and salad. Dh's birthday dinner request.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Tonight we're having steak, fried shrimp, baked potatoes and salad. Dh's birthday dinner request.

Sounds yummy!







: Happy Birthday to your DH! Having cake too?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Yep! I made a New York cheesecake last night and we'll have raspberries on top.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Yep! I made a New York cheesecake last night and we'll have raspberries on top.











My hat's off to you for making cheesecake at home, I've never had good luck with that. Can I come to your house for _my_ birthday?!?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Spaghetti, corn, and spinach salad tonight. We didn't get home from tee-ball until almost 8:00 last night.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 









My hat's off to you for making cheesecake at home, I've never had good luck with that. Can I come to your house for _my_ birthday?!?









Absolutely! I do have to say though, this is my first time making this cheesecake and I haven't tried it so it very well could be nasty.







It smelled amazing though, nasty food surely couldn't smell that good!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We had:

Thin Spaghetti with Vodka Cream Sauce(Bertolli)and grated parmesan
Sauteed Spinach with Balsamic
Bread

Dawn


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

Dh is cooking tonight...pancakes and sausage & frozen pizza for picky kids who had breakfast for lunch at school, lol.

I just have to say I so love this thread!


----------



## ack26 (Jan 19, 2007)

Porkchops with carmalized onions, sweet potatoe, elbow macaroni


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

** subbing for ideas







**

so far April has been PB Sandwiches, and Quesadillas with spring-greens salad.







:

(In my defense I've been very very sick.)

But some different food might be nice.
















:


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura_Kitten* 
** subbing for ideas







**

so far April has been PB Sandwiches, and Quesadillas with spring-greens salad.







:

(In my defense I've been very very sick.)

But some different food might be nice.
















:

I hope you feel better soon! My dc would be in heaven with PBs and quesadillas-- Those are their favorites.

Tonight, I have clinical until 11 pm, so DH is making

grilled turkey hot dogs on ww buns
mac and cheese
baked beans

Dawn


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Last night I made a barbecued chicken with Great Northern beans in the crockpot, and it was soooo good! The barbecue sauce I had was pretty spicy, so the girls didn't really eat much.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having lasagna or lasagna roll-ups; I can't decide. We'll have salad, cauliflower, and garlic bread with it.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

A big wilted-spinach salad for the adults; individual foccacia pizzas for the kiddos.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is paella. Which I'm sure the kids won't eat so they'll have something else.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Tonight I'm going out to eat, so hubby is in charge of diner for him and the kiddos.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Spinach & bacon quiche


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I think tonight will be baked fish and asparagus and some other kind of veg or possibly rice


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

On Monday we had beef curry from our freezer stash with rice.
Tuesday was LLL and DH was out, so the girls and I just had bits and pieces from the fridge (some chicken, pasta, peas, fruit etc)
Tonight is going to be Tuna melt sandwiches on home-made bread, served with a fresh cucumber relish.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

My first time making stuffed cabbage leaves tonight.

It's basically what I had left over- that's why the made the dish to begin with right?









Cooked rice, 2 eggs (I made a lot), ground beef, a couple carrots, celery stalks, onions, garlic, salt, pepper, and a dash of cinnamon.

Sauce was just diced toms and tom sauce. I would have liked a dash of dry red wine though, next time. There was a bit of leftover meat mix so I cooked it and added some tom sauce,







:, they are gonna be good!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Oh dear, no...







I mean, I didn't really use one. I can tell you roughly what I did, but as to measurements, I'm afraid I just improvise most of my curries. But if you are feeling adventurous (and let's face it, a curry is much harder to screw up than, say, a souffle







)...

First I sauteed some onion, ginger and garlic in a combo of EVOO and butter (would use ghee if I had it). Then I added cumin, chili powder, turmeric, some ground coriander, and a hefty dose of curry powder. My curry powder was "hot" but if not, i would have put in some chopped hot peppers or cayenne. Then I threw in the peeled, diced potatoes, the chickpeas (canned), a can of coconut milk, a can of diced tomatoes with the juice, and let that all simmer together for, I dunno? 20-30 minutes? until the potatoes were tender. You may need to add some water. I cooked it covered for a while and then took the lid off when the potatoes were done to let the whole mess thicken a bit. Then I added the spinach (frozen, but chopped fresh would work of course) and let it simmer for a few more minutes. Taste and adjust the seasonings. I served this in bowls, like a stew, with some yogurt drizzled on it and it was







My DP and my 26-month DD and I all gobbled it up. My 4yo DS (aka The New York Times Restaurant critic







) did not, but that's another thread.








HTH!


we made this for dinner tonight, and it was awesome! dh and i loved it. thanks so much


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
we made this for dinner tonight, and it was awesome! dh and i loved it. thanks so much









Oh, right on! I'm glad to hear it. We are big curry fans around here.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

We didn't have our lasagna last night due to a sick kid. Today looks like it's going to be even rougher on us all, so we'll have lasagna tomorrow.

So for tonight Marc offered to pick up Chicken Souvlaki Wraps from a local take-out place for dinner. He knows how much I love them, and he knows I've had a rough couple of days. Isn't he sweet?


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm going out for a girl's night out tonight, so DH will be responsible for dinner for the girls and himself. They'll likely have leftovers.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have chicken breast and grass fed ground beef out, but I am not sure what I am making for dinner. I plan to cook enough today for 4 meals, so I need to get started. I am not feeling very inspirational right now..... I am off to search the net for some ideas.

For lunch: It is going to be on the chilly side today

Cheese tortellini soup w/baby spinach
garlic cheese toasts







:

Dinner: to be determined.
I am making a chicken pot pie for dinner tonight.

Dawn


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG, we had the best meal the other night, crock pot lamb with cous cous and sweet potato medallions. Here's the recipe- but I used a lamb shoulder roast and lamb steaks and it was great! I just pulled all the meat off the bone and served it over cous cous, (made with cabbage, onions and chicken stock,mmmm) with potatoes on the side. It was awesome!

Tonight it will be baked penne with leftover spag sauce I made the other day, with garlic bread and a salad. Makin' me hungry!!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I cooked creamy Italian chicken in the crockpot for lunch today and served that over egg noodles. We also had lima beans and buttered whole wheat bread. I've already cooked twice today, so we're getting take-out tonight! Probably cheeseburgers.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Chicken, Dressing, Green Beans, Mashed Potatoes


----------



## potatocraft (Apr 4, 2008)

Tonight we are having friends over for dinner but it will be a busy day so I am making some crockpot lentil soup and a ham and veggie quiche and Bread and salad. All stuff that can be made ahead of time and either left to do it's own thing, served at room temp or baked at the last minute while I am tidying up.
Shawna


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Meatloaf
Mashed potatoes
Corn
Green lima beans

Dawn


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Last night I made homemade sauce and meatballs that I served with whole wheat pasta and a green salad.

Tonight I am making chicken stroganoff in the crock pot, which we will serve over whole wheat egg noodles ( I must have been craving pasta lately!) and we will also have salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had grilled trout and veggies and baked potatoes.

Tonight we're going to my mom's so whatever she fixes.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Friday was Pozole, Sat we went out for dinner, Sunday was a BBQ - chicken, South African boerewors (spicy sausage), lentil salad, green salad, onion and black pepper bread with strawberries and a South African custard pie (milk tart) for dessert. Tonight was leftovers from the bbq.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Carnitas burritos with Spanish rice


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Whole wheat rotini pasta in a ground turkey/spinach/chopped tomato /garlic and onion sauce.. I swirled in a couple of pinches of cayenne pepper into the sauce as well. I put the baby spinach on top of the sauce, and then tossed the rotini on top. The hot pasta cooked the spinach nicely, but not overly. The kids gobbled it up. I served it with chopped carrot & romaine salad with a teeny tiny bit of tiny diced cheddar, topped wiht homeade balsimic and olive oil dressing. Garlic bread from the bakery.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

last night we had breaded tilapia, broccoli, and ww cous cous.

tonight we had teriyaki baked chicken and sweet potatoes, brown basmati rice, and salad.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Well DH stopped and got pizza. We were going to have leftovers from last night, I guess he didn't want that!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is meatloaf, mashed potatoes and corn. Very exciting.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I think I'll make something with lentils tonight -- either dahl or mujadarrah -- and brown rice.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tonight were having boneless chicken breast in italian dressing, lima beans and probably some kind of potatoes.







:


----------



## EuxJai (Apr 15, 2008)

Tonight is grilled Dorada with asparagus.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tacos(with grass-fed ground beef and beans)
Cheesy Rice
Corn and Black beans

Dawn


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

We're having spagetti with a tomato / meat sauce, with a spinach salad on the side.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Mexican salad--leftover taco chicken, romaine, bell pepper, cilantro lime dressing (Dh gets shredded cheese, leftover mexican spiced beans, and sour cream)


----------



## BananaBreadGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

yesterday was sourdough whole wheat bread with black bean asparagus soup (based on this)


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Tonight = lasagna + salad

we've been having salad greens with Other Stuff (fruit, hot dogs w/ no buns, tortillas, etc) for the last several nights... my kids totally dig it.







Simple, and actually pretty cheap ~ I got a GIANT box for only about $3.50 and there's still a ton left.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Farmer's Strata, it was pretty interesting.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having spaghetti, garlic bread and salad. I made the sauce this weekend and made a loaf of french bread last night so it'll be a quick meal.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight we'll have spinach pesto (from the freezer) over cheese tortellini.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

tonight were having stuffed cabbage rolls and corn bread muffins


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Well we didn't have our carnitas the other night, just tacos with spanish rice, so I think I'll try the carnitas in empanadas tonight - with leftover rice.

last night was homemade veggie soup and breadsticks - soo good.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We have so many leftovers in the fridge, we are going to eat those!


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

So I cooked the cabbage rolls and everyone took 1 bite and gagged uke so now we have popped in a pizza and going to have that. Emily


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Roast Leg of Lamb and Sauteed Broccoli


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is baked tilapia, roasted potatoes and stir fried veggies.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We're going to have a huge wilted-spinach salad tonight. We had the same thing a week or so ago and it tasted so good, and DP brought home a big box of organic baby spinach from the market today.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Tonight for us is a simple spaghetti with homemade sauce. Rolls, and maybe salad if I can get to the store. If not, the sauce has TONS of veggies in it.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Tonight is alot of bad fried foods for us blah but its my hubbys favorite meal so. Fried tenderloin,fried potatoes & Onions and steamed cabbage.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Sauteed chickpeas and spinach over turkey tenderloins, with a large shredded red cabbage and romaine salad. The kids had brown rice with it as well, although I didn't.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

tonight we had potato, greens and goat cheese quesadillas w/black beans on the side. it was a new recipe and very tasty too.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Leftover vegetable soup, but I added ground sausage and pasta, and made more breadsticks. The breadsticks are my ds's new fave.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Homemade pizza for us tonight! One will be caramelized onions, spinach and feta; one will be tomato sauce, mushrooms and bell peppers; one or two will be plain cheese.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

tonight for us is grilled bbq tenderloin since we didn't eat it last night we ended up having chicken pieces with pasta and veggies. Were from the south so my husband is into frying everything we eat and i'm trying to break the habit slowly. So far hes fine with me changing our eating habits so thats good and a good start. Emily


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Baked potatoes tonight. With any topping they desire.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having overeasy eggs, sausage patties, and homemade drop biscuits with butter & maple syrup. Mmm. I wish it was dinnertime already.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Green Chile and Chicken Enchiladas
Mexican Rice
Chilled Sliced Mango

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight I'm making ginger-sesame noodles (from a box














and stir-fried veggies and chicken.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

tonight i am making roasted veggie w/goat cheese lasagna, and a baby field green salad w/fresh herb dressing. MMMMMMM.........i am excited, i love to cook.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonights menu is southern comfort food all the way!







:

Homemade chicken and dumplings
Spicy braised collard greens
Cucumber and grape tomato salad
Skillet cornbread
Fruit cobbler ( not sure what kind... yet)

Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Honey Glazed Chicken, Herb Roasted Potatoes, and Broccoli


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I threw some chicken in the crockpot with onions, garlic, lemon, kalamata olives, white wine and oregano - smells pretty good! Will serve it with rice pilaf and I think I have some broccoli left.

Baking chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

tortilla soup!


----------



## JulieSilk (Mar 20, 2008)

I really want to make stuffed grape leaves. So GOOOOOOOD


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Thursday was leftovers. Last night we had home-made pizaa - wholewheat crust, home-made sauce, mushrooms, spinach, salami toppings. Tonight I went out for dinner (mom's night out), and the rest of the family had bits and pieces from the fridge.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We are going to kick off the grilling season with some local grass-fed sirloin steaks, potatoes, asparagus, mushrooms, onions, whatever else I can find to stick on the grill!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I'm going to try frying some fish tonight. I never have fried anything so this should be interesting. LOL


----------



## falconry-fan (May 26, 2005)

A light dinner tonight because it's so hot, well it's hot for Scotland.

Chicken with salad, mixed leaves, roasted peppers, spring onions, cucumber,beetroot, and whatever else we can find.

Followed by Pineapple sorbet.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a busy day today... I need to study for an exam and fold the mound of laundry that is calling out to me. I wish I could ignore it







.

Dinner:

Picadillo (using a mix I found at Publix)
Steamed white rice
Cucumber/tomato salad
Corn bread
Sliced mango

Dawn


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

last night hubby requested the yummy curry again, so we had that, and rice, and he tried his hand at making naan


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Last night had chicken on the grill and peas. The girls weren't home so actually home dh ate as I didn't want anything.

Tonight were having taco's.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Tonight we're throwing some steak on the grill, served with baked potatoes, big spinach salad and fresh baked bread.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Wahoo! It was warm enough to grill all weekend. We were outside doing gardening and other fun stuff! Including cooking! Yesterday lunch was our main meal-- spicy marinated grilled fish, pita tortilla chips, also from the grill w/salsa, spinach salad, iced tea.

Tonight I grilled burgers (local grass fed organic beef), on sour dough buns, grilled sweet potato halves, red leaf salad with shredded carrots, w/quiona.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

dinner was pork picatta, lemon butter orzo and steamed broccoli


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Bacon wrapped trout, caught yesterday by our neighbor's 4yo ds!, served with coucous and steamed broccoli. It was pretty good, I may eat the leftovers with eggs and toast with cream cheese tomorrow







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Saturday we had london broil, sauteed veggies and baked fries.
Last night was pork chops with sauteed onions, mashed potatoes and green beans.
Tonight will be leftovers. I think I'll turn the pork chops into bbq pork sandwiches for dh and I and the boys will eat whatever looks good to them.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

tonight is bbq sandwiches and potatoes cooked in oven with oil and seasoning on top.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Big chef's salads for us tonight -- the kids will have the "extras" from the salads (ham, cheese, h.b. egg, carrot sticks, cucumber sticks, etc.).


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Baked potatoes, roasted green beans, leftover grilled pork chops.

Last night we made the Pioneer Woman's Bacon-Wrapped Jalapeno Thingies on the grill. They are delicious.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Grilled burgers
Baked beans
Homemade french fries (maybe?)









Dawn


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

DH is out tonight, and I feel like crap (nasty cold and laryngitis), so nothing fancy for dinner. I'm thinking maybe chicken nuggets, home baked fries and leftover salad for the girls. I'll nibble on some fries and salad.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

lasagna, home made sauce

eta: my dh asked "is this store bought!?" when he ate my lasagna! he usually hates it when I cook lasagna, but this time I got the thumbs up! didn't use a recipe and just threw things together. did use half ground beef, half hot italian sausage, two cans whole tomatoes, a large can of tomato paste and a few cans of water, a table spoon of italian seasoning, and another one of red pepper flakes, plus a couple diced carrots, celery ribs, onion and garlic. and a healthy splash of red wine


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

burgers, with tomatoes and pineapple for the kids, kale for the grown ups.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Cowboy beans with rice tonight. I am hoping against hope that our rock-hard avocados will ripen in time to slice some of those up for dinner too. They're already in a paper bag with bananas, but so far nothing's happening.


----------



## knittinanny (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunday was salmon with creamed leeks and couscous with beets (which was awesome, but looked pretty weird)









Monday was chicken salad on matzo before yoga, and some yogurt with honey afterwards. We never end up having a proper dinner on Mondays since yoga's right in the middle of the evening.

Tonight I'm working late but have to come up with something to do with the lamb shanks I cooked the other day. I've never made lamb before but cooked up a bit for our passover seder plate, and now I have absolutely no idea what to do with it. Ideas? Can I re-heat it in some sort of fruity liquid and eat it with quinoa? (grain options are limited since it's still passover)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My pork chop sandwiches were great! I just chopped up the leftover meat and heated with bbq sauce, sauteed some onions and put it all on some leftover french bread.

Tonight is paninis or tacos, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
Tonights menu is southern comfort food all the way!







:

Homemade chicken and dumplings
Spicy braised collard greens
Cucumber and grape tomato salad
Skillet cornbread
Fruit cobbler ( not sure what kind... yet)

Dawn

How do you cook the greens? DH loves them, but I need a little more flavor for mine.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

DH is out again, and I still feel like crud. I'm doing a basic spinach / brown rice / cheese bake.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

beef picadillo w/ brown rice and some kind of veggie, probably greens. i have so many in the freezer from our csa.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

well, last night we had western bacon cheeseburgers.





















. one of my husband's favorite things in the world is a western bacon cheeseburger from carl's jr, but we both swore off fast food years and years ago. he does get the occasional craving, and i like a good burger, too. they were delicious... good whole wheat rolls, grass fed beef burgers, kerrygold cheddar, naturally cured bacon and a good quality bottled bbq sauce. salad with lettuce, cukes, carrots, tomatoes, radishes and parsley on the side.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Let It Be* 
How do you cook the greens? DH loves them, but I need a little more flavor for mine.

Here is how we do it---

I cook the greens in low sodium chicken stock (veggie works, too)
adding a some red pepper flakes and garlic--- once the greens are done, I add jalepenos and juice( a few tablespoons) from the jalepeno jar-- let simmer about 10-15 min -- then check for salt/seasonings.

It might seem weird to use jalepenos from a jar, but it really adds alot of flavor and spice.

For dinner-
Pizza

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
well, last night we had western bacon cheeseburgers.





















. one of my husband's favorite things in the world is a western bacon cheeseburger from carl's jr, but we both swore off fast food years and years ago. he does get the occasional craving, and i like a good burger, too. they were delicious... good whole wheat rolls, grass fed beef burgers, kerrygold cheddar, naturally cured bacon and a good quality bottled bbq sauce. salad with lettuce, cukes, carrots, tomatoes, radishes and parsley on the side.

Those are some fancy-schmancy bacon cheeseburgers!







They sound de-freakin'-licious though!







:AndI bet they put Carl's Jr to shame!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is panini's and salads for dh and I. The boys will have panini's too but I'm not sure what they'll have with it.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Those are some fancy-schmancy bacon cheeseburgers!







They sound de-freakin'-licious though!







:AndI bet they put Carl's Jr to shame!

oh, they were so good. organic replication of fast food burgers is a secret hobby of mine... i make a mean big mac, too.








:







:







:







:

last night we had pasta with meat sauce and more salad, and oatmeal chocolate chip cookies for desert. tonight im thinking a stir fry, i have some snap peas from our produce delivery that want to be cooked.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

tonight is burgers on the grill with bacon and cheese on top. I am craving them so I talked DH into making them lol.







:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Last night we had BBQ chicken, corn, sweet potatoes, and watermelon. Mmmm!
Tonight is going to bed chicken & broccoli pie or chicken chowder, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
oh, they were so good. organic replication of fast food burgers is a secret hobby of mine... i make a mean big mac, too.

That is really very cool. What a fun thing to do!







:

More big salads for us tonight: mixed field greens, spinach, and green leaf lettuce topped with orange segments, avocado, pepitas, and a cilantro-lime vinaigrette. The kids will have homemade macaroni and cheese (sauce from the freezer)


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 
tonight im thinking a stir fry, i have some snap peas from our produce delivery that want to be cooked.

changed my mind, im making chicken enchiladas and another salad, with the snap peas in the salad and refried beans from the freezer on the side.







:







:


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averysmomma05* 
tonight is burgers on the grill with bacon and cheese on top. I am craving them so I talked DH into making them lol.







:


Ok so got a check in mail wasn't aware we were receiving so hubby is treating us to chilis! Mmmm can't wait to eat. Emily


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

i am definitely putting burgers on my list.....yummm, y'all got me craving BIG TIME!

but, tonight we had pork chops on the grill, mashed potatoes, swiss chard and corn.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Tonight was honey mustard marinated chicken breasts on the grill served with baked sweet dumpling squash and leftover brown rice spinach bake from last night.

Dessert was a zucchini cobbler (tastes just like apple!)


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

We had a zucchini rice gratin and salad. It was the first time I made the gratin and I had my doubts about how it would turn out but it was extremely yummy. I'll definitely make it again, though DH thought it was a little heavy on the garlic. Personally I don't think that's possible, so he may have a point.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had panini's and salads. The boys had apples with theirs.

Tonight, I don't know, but I do know I won't be doing the cooking.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

do you all swap recipes here? ....so many yummy ideas. anyway, tonight we are having fish sticks and mac & cheese! lol...no it ain't homemade. my DH LOVES this meal, i swore it off for a long while....but, gotta keep him happy!!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm* 
Tonight was honey mustard marinated chicken breasts on the grill served with baked sweet dumpling squash and leftover brown rice spinach bake from last night.

Dessert was a zucchini cobbler (tastes just like apple!)

That sounds great!

Money's been tight the last few days so I've been challenged to make something out of nothing. I did pretty well actually. One night - stuffed shells with salad, then carne asada burritos, then "roasty chicken" as we call it around here - chicken thighs, potatoes and onions tossed with olive oil, salt and pepper and roasted for an hour.

Tonight - chicken and dumplings from leftovers.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermoon* 
tonight we are having fish sticks and mac & cheese! lol...

Oddly enough, we are having sort of the same thing -- pan-fried tilapia, which I will cut into "sticks" and serve w/homemade mac and cheese for the kids. For the adults, tilapia filets with tricolor couscous, and broccoli for DP, spinach for me. Or maybe I should just serve the mac and cheese for all of us... I have enough and it's already made. Hmm...


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I haven't figured it out yet. we have a bunch of grilled chicken I planned to use in a soup but I don't really want soup now. So I made some potato salad, and we have the chicken. I don't know what to do with it though. Probably some other green veggie with it, or a salad.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I gotta say I am beat this week. I've been working in the garden, and running around with the hsers. My creativity is a little off, and I am looking forward to pizza night.







: Last night was a small amount of grilled tuna that I sprinkled with lime and cracked pepper & tossed into a salad. I served it with a little leftover sourdough bread, and dh made some cous cous. Tonight is grilled black bean / spinach burritos, w/ a salad, avo slices, salsa and blue tortilla chips.

Tomorrow-- Take out pizza that dh is picking up on his way home from work! And I do not care. White flour be damned! "Hon, make sure you pick up some vino, dammit".


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

grilled flank steak, baked potatoes with sour cream, asparagus and another big salad. i might make ice cream for dessert.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
I haven't figured it out yet. we have a bunch of grilled chicken I planned to use in a soup but I don't really want soup now. So I made some potato salad, and we have the chicken. I don't know what to do with it though. Probably some other green veggie with it, or a salad.

I have the leftover chicken dilemma a lot. In the winter it usually ends up either in chili or some kind of casserole. In the summer I put it on top of salad, or make fajitas. Pretty exciting, huh?









ETA - tonight we had penne with italian sausage and bottled sauce, and salad. I didn't feel very inspired and I'm running low on veggies.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Well we ended up having it on a salad.







I made this honey mustard sauce and was just going to use it on the chicken but then I thought it would be good on a salad, and it was!









Tonight is chicken pasta salad (STILL more leftover chicken!).


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is quesadillas. I'm seriously considering having pizza delivered after the kids are in bed though.

Last night was sauerkraut and polish sausage. Yum. I ate waaay too much.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

we ended up going out last night. i was way too tired to even throw stuff in the oven. it was supposed to be fish sticks and mac&cheese o'h and peas. so i think we will actually have that tonight. tomorrow we are having curried chicken salad.







:


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

I am not sure whats for tonight. My sis in law left bro in law last month and hes been crying and etc for weeks now we get him happy and not thinking about it and she pops up and does something again. So we are driving a hr to his house to try to cheer him up and let our girls see him. Probably will just pick up take out of something gross. Emily


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight I am doing tostadas with all the fixings -- corn and flour tortillas (fried, yes; hey, it's Friday night!







), seasoned beef, refried beans, chopped jalepeno, shredded lettuce, grated cheese, salsa, guac and sour cream. I expect to eat way too many and feel full and disgusted with myself afterward







and oh yeah, prolly have vino too! happy weekend y'all!


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Thursday was pizza - we were sorting stuff for our LLL garage sale.

Friday was snack foods - fruit, cheese etc - we had something going on that night.

Saturday was homemade gumbo - delicious!

Sunday was homefries, grilled steaks, fresh mozarella and tomato salad.

Tonight will be a quick chicken stir-fry with whatever veggies arrive in our box today.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Saturday was scallops, fried breaded shrimp, pasta and salads.
Sunday was steak fajitas, rice and beans.

Tonight we're going to my mom's.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

last night we had sandwiches, they were good ones with fresh baked bread, fresh turkey, swiss cheese, tomato, and sprouts!

tonight we are having chili.......it's supposed to snow!!!!!







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I think it'll be modified coq au vin tonight, I have chicken thighs to cook.

I made the best bbq boneless beef ribs in the crock pot Friday night, yum. Then used the leftover sauce to put on grilled pork chops the next night.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Saturday night we had chicken piccata with asparagus and angel hair pasta.

Sunday we went out to dinner, to a place where kids eat free on Sundays









Tonight it's going to be baked haddock, couscous or rice, and sauteed zucchini with garlic and parmesan.


----------



## alcabel05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Last night we had potato salad and hamburgers.

Tonight is Peanut Broccoli & Chicken Stir-Fry from here.

Tomorrow is bbq drumsticks and colcannon.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Saturday was Cobb Sandwiches and they were great!
Sunday was chicken & prochiuto (sp?) tortellini with a white sauce I made, and added peas, oh and salad.

Tonight is Orange Marmelaide Chicken with Rice & Salad


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight will be:

Chicken Scampi(copy cat Olive Garden recipe)
Sauteed Zucchini
Salad with romaine, tomatoes, cucumber, olives, pepperoncini, parmesan cheese

Dawn


----------



## tjlsmom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm loving this thread!!!!!!!

Tonite we are having leftovers from the weekend. Linguini w/ clam sauce, bbq bologna, and hobo packets. DS will probably have some strawberries and grapes w/ his meal!







:


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

what are hobo packets? I'm intrigued. . .

last night we had lentil soup with beluga lentils, carrot, celery, spinach and tomato and potatoes sauteed in olive oil with onions

tonight I have NO freaking idea. There's a bunch of non-compatible ingredients in my house. I hate when this happens. Maybe salmon salad sandwiches or baked lentils?


----------



## milky_mama (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alcabel05* 

Tonight is Peanut Broccoli & Chicken Stir-Fry from here.
.

I can't see this link and would love the recipe - it sounds delicious!







:


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

roasted leg of lamb with rosemary and garlic, baked sweet potatoes, brussels sprouts, homemade mac and cheese and a big salad.







:


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

What, nobody eating dinner tonight?









DH is out so we're having our leftover noodle bowls from Pei Wei restaurant that we had for lunch. Yum!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had spaghetti (actually w.w. linguine







) and meatballs tonight.


----------



## alcabel05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milky_mama* 
I can't see this link and would love the recipe - it sounds delicious!







:

Not sure why the link didn't work. Here's the recipe though. It turned out really well and my kiddos loved it. I used sesame oil in place of the peanut/canola suggestion.

_For the stir-fry::

2 tablespoons canola or peanut oil
1-2 teaspoons curry paste, hot or mild, to taste
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, grated
1 red onion, sliced or diced
4 cloves of garlic, minced
2-3 cups chicken pieces - if using raw chicken, take proper handling precautions
2 cups broccoli florets
1 large red bell pepper, cored, sliced thinly
2 medium carrots, cut into matchsticks
2 cups thinly shredded cabbage (save time and use a cole slaw mix)

For the sauce::

Combine:
1 1/2 cups hot gluten-free chicken broth
2-3 generous tablespoons smooth natural peanut butter (sugar-free)
1 tablespoon unsulphured molasses* see notes
Juice from half a lime, or to taste
Pinch of cayenne pepper or spicy red pepper flakes, to taste

When the rice is almost done, heat the oil over medium heat in a wok (or large deep sided skillet) and stir in the curry paste and ginger; cook for a minute to infuse the oil.

Add in the onion and cook for 5 minutes, till softened. Add the garlic and chicken and stir-fry it till it starts to turn a bit golden. Toss in the veggies and do some more stirring. After a minute or two, add the peanut sauce [you've tasted it, right?] and continue to cook until the chicken is done [no longer pink inside] and the veggies are tender-crisp. Don't overcook- stir-fried veggies are best with a fresh, slightly crisp bite [but you know that, right?].

Fluff the rice and divide between 4 warmed bowls. Spoon the peanut chicken and vegetables on top. Get every last drop of the sauce. Eat!_


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Tonight the kids and I had leftover bean-tomato-zucchini-sausage "goulash" (our term for a stewed mish-mash) over rice. The goulash also included garlic, onions, and oregano sauteed in olive oil, and feta and olives on top.

DH came home late and had chicken noodle soup from a can.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

tonight were having sloppy joes,oven potatoes, and maybe carrots or something.

Last night had: grilled ribs,mashed potatoes,green beans

Normally don't eat so many potatoes but my mom sent me like 10 lbs and I don't want them to go to waste. Emily


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Cream of asparagus and broccoli soup, and no-knead rolls if I can get my act together to make them.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

last night we had a lazy dinner of pasta and sauce from the freezer, with a side of mixed veggies.

tonight will be dover sole baked with lemon juice and butter, brown rice, beets and their greens cooked together with some garlic, and broccoli.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had chicken, rice and cheese burritos. The kids had plain bean ones.

Tonight is sweet and sour chicken and fried rice.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We're having stuffed bell peppers & spinach salad tonight.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Tonight we are having a big bowl of Turkey chili with tons of hidden veggies from my puree day Monday, with a big greek salad and a crusty bun with butter, cheese sprinkled on top of the chili and avocado on mine.

Last night was burgers with more hidden veggies and cheese, sauteed broccoli and cauliflower, and a hidden veggie brownie.

Can you tell which book I bought recently? LOL


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
Tonight we are having a big bowl of Turkey chili with tons of hidden veggies from my puree day Monday, with a big greek salad and a crusty bun with butter, cheese sprinkled on top of the chili and avocado on mine.

Last night was burgers with more hidden veggies and cheese, sauteed broccoli and cauliflower, and a hidden veggie brownie.

Can you tell which book I bought recently? LOL

Sounds yummy! How has the fam reacted to the hidden veggies? Not at all, I hope?







Ooh, and what veggie is in the brownie? How are they?


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight, we went to Cici's Pizza... not really that good







, but I have a final in the morning and need to study for it.

Dawn


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

i'd like to know what veggies were in the brownies too (sounds yummy) and the name of that book









last night we had garlic & olive oil pasta, a field greens salad and crusty bread.

tonight was homemade veggie soup and homemade bread.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Lamb shoulder chops braised in tomato sauce with rice pilaf, then tossed a can of green beans into the braise - mmm, mmm, good!

Dh made awesome chicken paprikash with dumplings last night.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I did a veggie soup tonight. Onion & garlic in olive oil. Then carrots, celery, & a few chopped tomatoes thrown in with some veggie broth. I had some frorzen green beans that I chopped up and plopped in. I added some rosemary, salt & a little pepper. When it was hot and simmerring, I added a 1/2 cup of whole wheat elbow pasta.

For some of us, it was too hot, too thin, and so I stirred in a tiny amount of sour cream cool it off and give it some heft.

Soup is always tastier and thicker the next day.

I so rarely plan ahead.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I can't decide what the heck we are having. Baby is really unpredicatble lately in mood at dinner time so I'm trying to figure out if I want to make something simple at dinner time or prepare something more substantial at naptime and reheat at dinner.


----------



## averysmomma05 (Feb 28, 2007)

tonight were having chicken casserole and garlic toast. Hopefully its good!


----------

